# Mit Exchange Server Mails vom ISP abholen?



## Dommas (26. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

Nachdem ich hier keinen Beitrag gefunden habe, der meine Frage beantworten könnte, stelle ich sie euch.
Ist es möglich, Exchange Server 2003 so zu konfigurieren, dass er Mails von unserem ISP abholt und diese an die User im Active Directory verteilt? Was genau muss ich da einrichten? Im Moment ist es so, dass wir mit einem SMTP-Connector unsere extern verschickten Mails an den ISP leiten, welcher sie dann mit seinem SMTP versendet. In diese Richtung klappt es also. Aber wie hole ich nun Mails rein?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Dommas


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. November 2004)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das mit Exchange geht (denk schon, aber weiss es nicht), aber du kannst auf jeden Fall Mercury Mail nehmen. Der holt von beliebig vielen POP3-Boxen deine Emails und ordnet sie internet POP3-Boxen zu.


----------



## Dommas (27. November 2004)

Danke für den Tipp, aber nachdem wir ca. 5000.- für Lizenzen etc. bezahlt haben wechseln wir wohl nicht den Mailserver  ;-) 

Weiss niemand ob/wie das mit Exchange geht?


----------



## ethernet (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

mit POPCon kannst Du Mails vom ISP abholen und diese dann den Exchangekonten zuweisen.
Hoffe das es das ist was Du meinst?

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Robert Steichele (11. Januar 2005)

Die große Neuerung von Exchange 2003 gegenüber 2000 war doch der integrierte Pop-Connector, damit man nicht mehr auf externe Programme wie PopCon zugreifen muß. Den sollte es im Systemmanager von Exchange geben. Ich habe ihn schon gesehen.
(Auch das er funktioniert hat)

Gruß
Robert


----------



## herbertthaler (20. Januar 2005)

hallo

sag stimmt das wirklich das in exchange 2003 ein pop3-connector vorhanden ist?

ich dachte das das nur in sbs 2003 der fall ist.

herbert


----------



## Robert Steichele (20. Januar 2005)

Also darauf will ich jetzt nicht wetten, werds mir aber mal anschauen.


----------

